# Ad Astra [H] auf Kult der Verdammten sucht Euch !



## Mia-AdAstra (18. Juli 2012)

*Hallöchen liebe Community

Ich fange mal ganz anders an, und stelle einmal so das Leben vor, wie es so bei uns zugeht *

Das Leben bei Ad Astra

&#8222;Bei uns zählt der Mensch der vor dem Bildschirm sitzt mehr, als der Charakter selbst.&#8220; - Dies ist der Grundsatz nach dem wir unserere Mitglieder auswählen und nach dem wir auch unser Gildenleben ausrichten.

Im realen Leben sind Ad-Astra-Mitglieder in etwa zwischen Mitte zwanzig und Mitte fünfzig. Entsprechend stehen alle mitten im Leben und haben Verpflichtungen: Partnerschaften, Kinder, Aus- oder Weiterbildung, Berufe und vieles mehr. Wir bezeichnen uns als Casualgilde, da es bei uns keine Pflichten gibt, wie oft und wie lange die Mitglieder online zu sein haben. Die meisten Spieler sind fast täglich online. Das Online-Game World of Warcraft ist für alle ein schönes Hobby, welches wir gemeinsam genießen. Allen Mitgliedern ist bewusst (und allen künftigen Mitgliedern muss bewusst sein), dass das Leben immer Vorrang hat. Deshalb haben und erwarten wir Rücksicht und Verständnis, wenn ein Spieler an einem geplanten Vorhaben nicht teilnehmen kann oder auch plötzlich &#8211; beispielsweise mitten in einem Raid &#8211; vom Computer weg muss, um sich um das Kind zu kümmern oder Ähnliches.

Wichtiger als das Erreichen von Rängen oder das Erhalten von Ausrüstung ist uns, dass wir einander helfen und niemand das Gefühl bekommt, er muss nun für die Gilde jenes oder welches Ziel erreichen. Wir wollen das unsere Gilde ein Ort ist an dem man nach der Arbeit kommen kann um nette Leute zu treffen ohne Leistungsdruck zu erzeugen. Uns ist eine freundliche und hilfsbereite Atmosphäre besonders wichtig.

Ad Astra ist in erster Linie im PvE-Bereich vertreten, wollen aber auch aktiv im PVP angreifen.  Als Gilde, die derart auf die realen Bedürfnisse und Verpflichtungen ihrer Mitglieder achtet wie Ad Astra, ist ein schnelleres Vorankommen im Endcontent nicht so fix möglich wie in einer Raidgilde. Jeder Spieler darf aber selbstverständlich in anderen Raids mitgehen. Wenn ein Ad Astra-Raid angesetzt ist (das wird etwa eine Woche im Voraus geplant), erwarten wir jedoch dass unser Raid Vorrang hat. Bei kurzfristigen Ausflügen ist das natürlich anders. Bei Raids nutzen wir dann auch unseren TS³-Server.

Ein typischer Tag bei Ad Astra sieht folgendermaßen aus: In der Zeit von circa 20.00 bis 23.00 Uhr sind die meisten Spieler online. Dann wird gequestet, gelevelt, Instanzen besucht, Events gefeiert und alles gemacht, wonach einem der Sinn steht. Im Gildenchannel sprechen wir uns alle mit dem realen Vornamen an. Dies schafft eine persönliche Atmosphäre, die unseren Grundsatz (&#8222;Bei uns zählt der Mensch, der vor dem Bildschirm sitzt und seinen Charakter steuert mehr als der Charakter selbst.&#8220 unterstreicht. In der Gildennotiz finden sich Informationen zu dem Charakter (Reallife-Name des Spielers, Main oder Twink), was das Einleben neuer Mitglieder und das Leben miteinander vereinfachen soll. Den WoW-internen Kalender nutzen wir auch. Circa alle vier bis sechs Wochen veranstalten wir ein Gildentreffen. Dort werden aktuelle Themen besprochen, Beförderungen vollzogen und oft anschließend auch ein kleines Event veranstaltet.

Ad Astra ist immer bereit neue Mitglieder aufzunehmen, die zu uns passen. Es ist jedoch kein Ziel von uns eine besonders große Gilde zu werden. Das Level der einzelnen Charaktere ist uns eher unwichtig, ebenso die generelle Spielerfahrung. Das "Parken" von Bankcharakteren oder anderen Twinks wollen wir aber nicht.


Wie so viele Gilden müssen auch wir einige Abgänge verzeichnen, die wir nun gerne wieder füllen möchten, um auch unsere 10er Raidgruppe wieder anbieten zu können.
Zur Zeit sind noch alle Klassen gerne willkommen.

Also, wenn Ihr ein gemütliches Zuhause in einer seit vielen Jahren bestehenden Gilde, mit netter Umgebung sucht, so meldet Euch einfach bei uns ingame oder besucht uns auf unserer
Homepage www.ad-astra-die-gilde.de oder schreibt mir eine Email an mia-adastra@web.de

Ingame könnt Ihr uns auch gerne erreichen. Sprecht einfach einen Spieler unserer Gilde an. 


Wir freuen uns auf neue MItspieler, die mit uns gemeinsam die weite Welt Azeroths erkunden möchten

Bis bald
Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (1. August 2012)

Es haben bereits einige neue nette Mitspieler den Weg zu uns gefunden.

Besonders Schamanen, Druiden und Jäger fehlen uns noch. Aber auch alle 
anderen Klassen sind gerne gesehen

Wir freuen uns auf neuen Zuwachs 


Bis bald

Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (7. August 2012)

Hallöchen liebe Gildenlosen 

Wir suchen weiterhin nette Mitspieler für unsere Gemeinschaft.
Druiden, Schamis und Schurken. Wo seit Ihr alle ? 

Auch alle anderen Klassen sind gerne willkommen !


Wir freuen uns auf Euch

Bis bald
Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (22. September 2012)

Hoch damit


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen 

Wir haben noch ein paar Plätze frei. 
Gerne noch Schamis aller Art, aber auch alle anderen
Klassen sind herzlich willkommen 

Vielleicht bis bald, Seite an Seite für die Horde   

Viele Grüße
Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (15. Oktober 2012)

Ganz schnell nach oben


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (14. November 2012)

*Nach oben schieb*


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallöchen

Ein freundliches nach oben schubs 

Nehmen wieder ein zwei nette Mitspieler auf

Bewerbung gerne über unser Forum oder inGame bei uns

www.ad-astra-die-gilde.de


Viele Grüße
Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (9. März 2013)

Hallöchen liebe Leuts

Unsere Pforten sind wieder geöffnet.
Wir freuen uns wieder über 2-4 neue 
Mitglieder. Bewerbung am besten über unsere
Homepage 

www.ad-astra-die-gilde.de

Viele Grüße

Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (6. Juli 2013)

und hoch damit :-)

Wir arbeiten gerade an einer neuen Gilden Homepage.

Ihr findet uns absofort unter *www.ad-astra-die-gilde.de* 

Wir freuen uns auf schöne Bewerbungen von Euch. ;-)


Viele Grüße
Mia


----------



## assgar (7. Juli 2013)

Leider kann man fast niemals jemanden bei euch erreichen,dabei ist der Threat so schön geschrieben.Hatte es früher schon desöfteren bei euch versucht aber hatte leider immer Pech niemanden zu erwischen.


Viel Glück

Assgar


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (7. August 2013)

assgar schrieb:


> Leider kann man fast niemals jemanden bei euch erreichen,dabei ist der Threat so schön geschrieben.Hatte es früher schon desöfteren bei euch versucht aber hatte leider immer Pech niemanden zu erwischen.
> 
> 
> Viel Glück
> ...




Hallo Assgar

Ja, das berühmte Sommerloch hat auch vor uns keinen Halt gemacht  . 
So langsam kommen sie wieder. Normalerweise sind wir abends immer da.

Viele Grüße
Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (24. November 2013)

Das Ganze verdient mal wieder einen Schub nach oben.

Wir freuen uns weiterhin auf neue Gesichter 

Schaut einfach vorbei auf www.ad-astra-die-gilde.de 
Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch.

Viele Grüße
Mia


----------



## Explorer (25. November 2013)

Grüß Dich Mia,
wann trifft man Dich oder einen verantwortlichen Ingame an?

Gruß Toronaar Falkenwind


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (28. November 2013)

Explorer schrieb:


> Grüß Dich Mia,
> wann trifft man Dich oder einen verantwortlichen Ingame an?
> 
> Gruß Toronaar Falkenwind



Hallo werter Goblin

Meistens sind wir am Abend anzutreffen. Ab 20 Uhr sollte immer jemand dar sein.

Viele Grüße
Sternenruferin Mia


----------



## Explorer (13. Dezember 2013)

Hier noch einmal vielen Dank für die Aufnahme in Eure Gemeinschaft!
Die Gildengemeinschaft der Ad Astra ist es Wert einmal reinzuschnuppern, 
schaut rein und spielt mit.

Gruß Toronaar Falkenwind


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (10. November 2014)

Hallo liebe WoW Gemeinde

 

Das neue Addon steht unmittelbar bevor. Wir suchen wieder ein paar nette Mitspieler, die mit uns gemeinsam 

in das neue Abenteuer von Draenor starten wollen.  

 

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!  

 

Bis bald

 

Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (6. Januar 2015)

Wir freuen uns über regen Zuwachs.  

 

Wir suchen weiterhin Verstärkung für unseren aktuellen Raid. 

 

Gesucht werden vor allem Nähkämpfer. Aber auch Fernkämpfer und ein Pala-Heiler sind noch herzlich willkommen  

 

Grüße Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (25. Januar 2015)

Und hoch damit 

 

Wir suchen noch 1-2 aktivie Magier und 1-2 Heiler.

 

Alle anderen netten Anfragen werden aber auch beachtet.

 

Viele Grüße

Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (12. April 2015)

Hallo liebe Gildenlosen,

 

wir suchen wieder einige nette Mitstreiter zum Auffüllen unseres Raids. Wenn Ihr meint gut zu uns zu passen, freuen wir uns auf Euch.

 

Ingame einfach nach Mia, Nehlie oder Bodrum fragen. Alternativ steht Euch auch unser Forum unter www.ad-astra-die-gilde.de zur Verfügung 

 

Viele Grüße 

Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (10. März 2016)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Guten Abend liebe Hordler auf dem Kult der Verdammten. Hallo auch an alle Allis, die noch nicht zur roten Seite der Macht bekehrt wurden  [/SIZE]

 
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Nach langer WOW Pause musste ich feststellen, dass kaum noch ein Ad Astra übrig geblieben ist. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Nur 2-3 Hartgesottene haben bis heute tapfer das Wappen des Sterns hochgehalten. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Wir wollen wieder angreifen!!  [/SIZE]  Ad Astra soll wieder mit Leben gefüllt, und zur Heimat netter Gleichgesinnter werden.

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Ich möchte Euch gern auf diesem Weg ansprechen, und würde mich freuen den Einen oder Anderen für uns zu begeistern.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Es ist jeder willkommen, der einfach nur Spaß am Spielen, in gemütlicher netter Runde mitbringt.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Egal ob Du Level 1 oder Level 100 bist. Schaut gern vorbei und schnuppert bei uns rein. Ihr könnt Euch aktiv [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]beim Wiederaufbau einbringen und Eure Ideen mit uns teilen.  [/SIZE]

 
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Meldet Euch ingame bei uns, wenn Ihr mit uns in Kontakt treten möchtet. Eine neue Gilden Homepage wird es[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]nach erfolgreichem Restart ebenfalls geben. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Also, wir freuen uns auf Euch ! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Vielleicht bis bald, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Mia  [/SIZE]


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (1. April 2016)

Hallöchen,

 

ein Paar neue Spieler haben bereits zu uns gefunden 

 

Wir suchen aber weiterhin neue nette Mitspieler. Kommt zu uns, und helft uns

dabei die Gilde wieder mit Leben zu füllen.

 

Spieler mit Ambitionen auf Offi Posten auch gern gesehen. 

 

Wir freuen uns auf Euch.

 

Viele Grüße

Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (15. April 2016)

Wir haben einige neue Spieler dazugewonnen, die Interesse am RP haben.
Wenn auch Ihr Lust dazu habt, kommt zu uns, damit wir das RP auf
dem KULT wieder aufleben lassen können. 

 

Auch alle anderen Spieler sind herzlich willkommen.

 

Wir freuen uns auf Euch 

 

Viele Grüße
Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (29. April 2016)

Wir freuen uns auf weitere neue Mitspieler, die zusammen mit uns die weite Welt von Azeroth
erkunden möchten. Ob alter Hase oder Anfänger. Ihr seit alle herzlich willkommen. 

 

Meldet Euch ingame bei uns. Weitere Fragen beantworten wir auch gern im Chat oder in unserem

Teamspeak.

 

Viele Grüße 

Mia


----------



## Mia-AdAstra (22. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen in die Runde

 

Der Sommer legt los, und viele von Euch liegen lieber im Freibad oder am Pool 

 

Aber nicht alle von uns. Es gibt auch tolle Strände in Tanaris, wo wir mald ie Seele

baumeln lassen können. Nur Vorsicht vor den Piraten die dort oft ihr Unwesen treiben.

 

Etwas ruhiger aber auch sehr schön ist der Himmelsturzsee im Eschental. Permanet angenehme

22 Grad lädt zum Abkühlen ein 

 

Wie Ihr seht, legt der eine oder andere Spieler aktuell eine kleine Sommerpause ein.

 

Wir suchen daher weiterhin nach netten Mitspielern für unsere Gilde. Wir freuen uns über

jeden der gut in unsere Gemeinschaft passt und mit uns zusammen Spaß haben möchte.

 

Meldet Euch einfach bei uns inGame oder über unser Forum, welches sich gerade noch

in der "Beta" Phase befindet   http://www.ad-astra-die-gilde.de/

 

Bis bald

Mia


----------

